# Alternate - Bestellhistorie



## deady1000 (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 
weiß jemand ob man irgendwie die Bestellhistorie (älter als 6 Monate etc) von alten Bestellungen bei ALTERNATE einsehen kann?
Meine ganzen Hardwarekäufe werden nicht angezeigt und blöderweise fehlen mir ein zwei Rechnungen, die ich gern nochmal sehen würde...

Nichts weltbewegendes, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt.
Danke.

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Januar 2018)

Einfach deine Bestellungen anschauen, ich kann da locker bis 2013 Einkäufe nachvollziehen. 
Einfach genauer im eigenen Account, (Bestellhistorie / meine Bestellungen) schauen.


----------



## deady1000 (30. Januar 2018)

Nein. Unter "Bestellungen & Rücksendungen | Meine Bestellungen" werden nur 3 Bestellungen angezeigt.

Ich sehe beispielsweise in meinen Emails ne Bestellung vom 13.09.16 "Western Digital WD30EFRX 3 TB" und die taucht in meinem Kundenkonto nicht auf.
Die ist einfach gelöscht.
Alles ab November ist nicht mehr einsehbar. Wie kannst du ältere Bestellungen ansehen? Gibts da ein Archiv oder so?

Bin schon locker 10 Jahre Kunde bei Alternate...

EDIT:
Problem offenbar gefunden.
Ich hatte damals mit gleicher Email-Adresse eine andere Kundennummer.
Frage jetzt den Support was da geschehen ist. Ich erinnere mich jedenfalls nicht mein Konto gelöscht zu haben.


----------

